# Photos of Mann Lake Double nuc in production.



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are these full size deep frame nucs or mating nucs w/ smaller frames? Are they expensive?


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Great photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

They look like mini frames in mating nucs to me. I wonder why they don't make them quadruple nucs with an entrance on each side. I like the efficiency.

justgojumpit


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

sqkcrk here is the link for the frames i found the nucs in my mann lake catalog but not on-line http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1094&idCategory=13


-Jeff


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mann Lake frame size*

They fit into a medium depth super. I have a cross piece for frame rests.
I do have standard deep brood frames cut down so that they can be used in a 4-way mating nuc
Thanks for looking and asking questions.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Are they expensive?*

They are not expensive compared to making my full depth cut to length nuc frames.
The frames are 0.85 each plus 0.55 for the foundation and the double nuc is about $20.00
Ernie


----------



## JensLarsen (Mar 14, 2007)

*lava rocks instead of nets*

Looks very nice, must be cost-effective with good insulation (from heat AND cold) for the bees. I guess you will not overwinter in them?

Many beeks in Sweden use cheap lava rock pebbles from an garden center in the feeder instead of the nets.

Could you elaborate how you the frames are transfered in and out of regular deeps?


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

*Ernie*

Do you like these M.L. double nucs? Whats the white stuff on the top bars? sugar? When will you have queens available and price?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Are these full size deep frame nucs or mating nucs w/ smaller frames? Are they expensive?


The mating nuc frames I use are just cut down standard frames. When ordering equipment, make sure you order 2 extra end bars for every frame ordered. The mating nuc boxes are standard hive bodies divided the short way with a 5/4" pine divider...with frame rests on the top. Each 1/2 is further divided by a little movable division board feeder. You wind up with a 4 way mating nuc that can be changed to two way for wintering.


If you come over with Dave Schroer for the combs and slum, I'll show you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> If you come over with Dave Schroer for the combs and slum, I'll show you.


I hope to, but I have so much to do before I leave for SC in one week.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried the rite-cell foundation that snaps into the frames for the Mann Lake double mating nucs? They are $0.55 a piece and could save a lot of time.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Micheal thank you for sharing the pics! I was wondering if you had any problems with the shared feeders in terms of bees fighting or drift?


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

justgojumpit said:


> I wonder why they don't make them quadruple nucs with an entrance on each side.
> justgojumpit


I just started using one with 5 compartments built by me.


----------



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive also been thinking about trying this mini nuc it looks like it is working quite well. What methods did you use to get your queens?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I used one last year...it worked ok, but a skunk took out the bottom ventilation pannel one night...it was sitting on a flatbed wagon, an he reached up through the cracks in the bed. Other than that I like them ok.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mann Lake Double Update*

Here are some updated photos/images as of 03/13/09. 
This frame was drawn out last summer.









Both sides were three frames 14 days ago.










Close up of the bees covering the frames on the right side of the photo










Ernie
Queen Breeder


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Matt Beekman said:


> Micheal thank you for sharing the pics! I was wondering if you had any problems with the shared feeders in terms of bees fighting or drift?


If these feeders are like the ones that I saw at Mike Palmers earlier this week, there is an opening on the side of the feeder for each nuc colony and a divider inside the feeder so the two colonies can feed w/out coming in contact w/ each other. The way Mike describes it, when they cluster the two colonies form one cluster w/ the feeder deviding them and not two clusters. If you can picture that. Imagine one ball w/ the feeder dividing it into two pieces. Instead of two separate balls in each section.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Matt Beekman said:


> Micheal thank you for sharing the pics! I was wondering if you had any problems with the shared feeders in terms of bees fighting or drift?


The feeders aren't really shared. There is a grain bag used as an inner cover. It sits directly on the combs and top of feeder, and is held there by the outer cover. The feeder actually separates the two nucs. The holes you see is for filling. The bee access holes are on the sides of the feeder.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Very cool! If you could take some pics are post schematics of the feeder that would be wonderful. I really like the idea because it may be a way I could use them as part of a rentable pollination unit in almonds and mating nucs and not waste bees. I am also assuming you overwinter your four-way mating nucs. Thank you!


----------

